# Clinical Trial ID# 33340



## Coder708 (Jan 31, 2018)

Does anyone have Clinical Trial ID# for CPT 33340?  We were given NCT02699957 and this is being denied.  ANy help would be appreciated .

Thank YOu


----------



## Misty Dawn (Feb 1, 2018)

Coder708 said:


> Does anyone have Clinical Trial ID# for CPT 33340?  We were given NCT02699957 and this is being denied.  ANy help would be appreciated .
> 
> Thank YOu



CPT 33340
 Primary ICD-10 diagnosis code (one of the following):
o I48.0- Paroxymal atrial fibrillation
o I48.1- Persistent atrial fibrillation
o I48.2- Chronic atrial fibrillation
o I48.91- Unspecified atrial fibrillation
 Place of service code: 21 (inpatient hospital)
 Secondary diagnosis code Z00.6
 Modifier Q0
 Clinical trial number (NCT02699957) in item 23 of CMS-1500 form or electronic equivalent


----------

